# Need IEMs - Budget 1.5K



## prathameshk4 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello, 

I am looking to buy IEMs since my Sony MDR-EX10 died after 15 months of use.
I listen to rock and metal. I am looking for good detail and sound clarity. (No overwhelming Bass).

Please suggest a suitable set of IEMs for around 1.5K.

Thanks!


----------



## prathameshk4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Any Suggestions guys??


----------



## $hadow (Oct 8, 2013)

Have you short listed any IEM?


----------



## prathameshk4 (Oct 9, 2013)

No. I haven't. Any suggestions?

I was looking to buy those yesterday


----------



## gameranand (Oct 9, 2013)

Sennehheiser CX-180.


----------



## prathameshk4 (Oct 9, 2013)

I dont think cheaper Senns are as good as others in the same price range.
Any other suggestions? SM/Sony/others?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2013)

Or you can check out hd 180.


----------



## prathameshk4 (Oct 10, 2013)

I checked it out. It didn't work for me. Not at all

I am thinking of getting SoundMagic PL30

Good reviews for Soundstage and clarity, some average reviews about the build quality. 
Thoughts?


----------



## sandynator (Oct 11, 2013)

prathameshk4 said:


> I checked it out. It didn't work for me. Not at all
> 
> I am thinking of getting SoundMagic PL30
> 
> ...



Where are you from ??
I'm planning to sell my PL30 as going for upgrade. 
Still 7 months+ warranty left, used for 150 hrs.

check here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/177931-iem-earphone-soundmagic-pl30-iem-sale.html

PM me if interested.


----------



## prathameshk4 (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't have an inclination to buy used electronics.
How is the product for rock and metal? I dont want too bassy headphones


----------



## sandynator (Oct 11, 2013)

prathameshk4 said:


> I don't have an inclination to buy used electronics.
> How is the product for rock and metal? I dont want too bassy headphones



No prob.
I'm really sorry can't comment as I do not listen to metal & rock.
These are not bassy at all.
Mention some tracks I can check. 
If you are from Mumbai can offer for auditioning it. 

Edit:
By upping the budget Sound magic E30 would be better for you IMO.


----------



## prathameshk4 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey Thanks! I am from Bangalore.
E30 are a bit out of budget for me at 2.5K 

I would be really grateful if you could try the below tracks:
Chasing the Sun - Motherjane
Anesthetize - Porcupine Tree
Since I have been loving you - Led Zeppelin
Black Rose Immortal - Opeth

I have used SM PL13 before and the the bass was a bit overwhelming for me.
I am looking for a balanced sound across the spectrum...


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 11, 2013)

Try these
Sony MDR-XB30EX Extra-Bass Stereo Headphone - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## Knight2A4 (Oct 12, 2013)

& when did Sony MDR-XB30EX Extra-Bass Stereo Headphone became balanced sounding ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 12, 2013)

+1 ^^ 
They are crap utter crap.

Get Cowon EM1/SoundMAGIC PL21/Denon AHC-260


----------



## prathameshk4 (Oct 12, 2013)

So we have the Cowon EM1 and SM PL30. Any body tried both of these? Pros/Cons? Which one of these are fit for my requirements stated above?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 12, 2013)

Get PL21 over PL30 for Rock.


----------



## prathameshk4 (Oct 12, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Get PL21 over PL30 for Rock.



I have used the SM PL13 and I found the bass overwhelming and Mids and highs not up to the mark. 
Can you suggest if the PL21 are somewhat similar sounding to PL13?

Is it worth waiting and getting the E30 instead at 2.5K. I see they have excellent reviews.


----------



## prathameshk4 (Oct 15, 2013)

Can anybody suggest if Is it worth waiting and getting the E30 instead at 2.5K?


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 15, 2013)

Havnt heard it and cant forsee......


----------



## $hadow (Oct 15, 2013)

prathameshk4 said:


> Can anybody suggest if Is it worth waiting and getting the E30 instead at 2.5K?


My room mate has these are always speaks good about them.


----------



## prathameshk4 (Oct 16, 2013)

$hadow said:


> My room mate has these are always speaks good about them.


how do they compare to my requirements and the others discussed above.
are they worth/vfm for 2.5K?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 16, 2013)

prathameshk4 said:


> how do they compare to my requirements and the others discussed above.
> are they worth/vfm for 2.5K?



Sorry mate but regarding the comparison I have no idea since I have never used them.


----------

